# Morel CCWR254 2.5" mid/fullrange review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright folks, ToNasty was nice enough to send me his Morel 2.5's to me on his dime to install and review for the forum. We've already discussed me possibly buying them myself so initial impressions are pretty good. Since they went in place of my Audiofrog GB25's I'll be comparing them to the Frogs from time to time.

First, let's start with my thoughts on build quality. The frame isn't anything exciting. If anything it isn't any better than something you'd find on a Vifa/Tymphany speaker that you can get for less than $20 a pop. Now don't shoot me yet! My thoughts are that Morel put resources into the cone and motor where sound is made and didn't put it into bling like some companies we know of. This speaker appears to be intended for hiding behind a factory dash grille and not be seen. If you want to showcase your speakers in the install there are tons of other options that cost way more money *cough gb25 cough*. Terminals are pretty bare bones and take narrow female slide connectors. I grabbed 4 of what I had on hand and they slid right on after opening them up a little with a tiny flathead. They bolted into the same pods the gb25's were in BARELY. I had to really take care not to leave a gap because the gb25 is a little bigger and beastly. One of the Morels had a little bit of a bend in the flange that must have happened at the factory. The speaker is fine and no coil rubbing so I'm not worried about it. Inside the pvc endcaps I have a couple pieces of ocf and a couple small holes drilled in the bottom for them to breath but not so much the back wave causes issues.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So, first impressions on sound with just a minor level change is these things are shockingly smooth and somewhat laid back with a warm tone. Everything you'd expect from a Morel speaker. I then wiped out all the midrange eq and went to town with the rta. They're brand new so I'm going to give them some time to limber up. I've never had a speaker not change at least a little after several hours of play. Always had them smooth out with time. Some may disagree but I view a speaker just like a shoe. Not as good as it could be right out of the box but once everything is settled in they're great right up until they start to deteriorate from age/abuse. 

As of right now vocals are pretty smooth and laid back. The gb25 is a very forward sounding speaker compared to the Morel. I don't think I lost any detail with the Morels though. I'll give my ears a few days to get used to the new timbre in the midrange. I have them crossed from 350-4000 on the left and 350-5500 on the right. Crossing asymmetrical up top saves me some unnecessary eq work and it seems to work really well. I had to do the same thing with the gb25's so it's the response of the dash locations at play and not necessarily the speakers. Anyway, those are my first impressions. Here's some screenshots of the rta work for your viewing pleasure and comic relief. Yes I know my midbass needs work and I'll get to that in the very near future. I recently wiped the old tune out and retuned. Initial tune was with the speakers brand new and they've changed enough to warrant a complete redo. I also included my current response from 20-20k. And I also know my sub is too hot. Will take care of that in a bit. Some things got jacked up while I was level matching. Was also having issues getting consistent results with the mic for some reason. Guess that's just what happens when you do the wave around the skull for 32 averages method but this time was way less consistent than normal.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

More thoughts...acoustical stuff is sounding very smooth with plenty of detail. You can hear the warble from a flute player's air pulsating quite nicely. Also, output isn't going to be a problem at all. I'm also not one to listen at levels that could damage my hearing either.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Which graph is which? Is one the audiofrog and one the morel?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

First graph is Morels and no eq. Second is l/r eq and mono frequency shaping done and third is whole system response. And yes it's jagged as all hell right now. I got work to do on the midbass still but my main focus was getting the Morels smoothed out and getting them integrated in the Scanspeak sammich.


----------



## TheLex (Jan 25, 2019)

Would it be possible to run just a 2 way system with a mid-bass and the Morels? Does it have enough extension to output up into the mid-teens range wise? I'm assuming the graph we're looking at is a result of your filter.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TheLex said:


> Would it be possible to run just a 2 way system with a mid-bass and the Morels? Does it have enough extension to output up into the mid-teens range wise? I'm assuming the graph we're looking at is a result of your filter.


Yes that's with filters in place. They claim extension up to 19k and I do plan on opening them up eventually and dialing them in as a wideband as time allows to see how they do. They're firing straight up out of the factory dash locations of my Ram so results might be all over the place.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

subed


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice, I'm liking this thread.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Hillbilly. Im really interested even more now after your first impressions.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

OK, knowing how some people can get (me included) I decided to rock them on my 8 minute drive to work last night. Crossed at 350hz 24db slope they get plenty loud while sitting still but then all at once they let you know they're in distress. I'm still in awe at how detailed these little guys sound. It's as if there's no secrets in the music anymore. I'm going to go out in a bit and try them crossed at 500 or maybe a little higher to see how they do at higher volumes. I'll open them up on top and see how they do as a "fullrange" in a couple days after I get them dialed as a midrange. As much time as I've spent outside in the truck with the laptop I'm sure the neighbors think I have a bad porn addiction. I'm sure a porn addiction would be way easier to explain than what I'm REALLY doing out there and also lessen the chances of them sticking their nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Questions: I know its a bit early to tell but do you think these are a contender to the GB25 in terms of SQ? Would you buy these over the GB25 if they were the same price and if not why?

Thanks Hillbilly.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If they were the same price I'd buy the gb25 all day long and twice on Sunday. Reason being is the gb25 is a way better speaker in terms of linear coil travel. But, to get what the gb25 offers in terms of performance you better be willing to pay upwards of $400 for the pair. I think I paid $367ish shipped for a brand new pair. Now, the jury is still out on the sq between the two. As I said earlier the gb25 is a more forward sounding speaker while the Morel is more laid back and detailed. Just my opinion for first impressions. Both speakers have their place. Right now I'm getting used to the Morel sounding different from the gb25 but like I said the Morel is definitely more detailed. More time with them will tell the story as days go by.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

OK if you want higher output it's looking like 500hz 24db slope is a good happy zone for the Morels. As far as top end frequency response they'll go up as high as you want them to play. I bypassed the lowpass and they sounded quite nice as a true wideband speaker. I did have to apply a shelf filter at 4500hz and boost it 5db in my dash locations. If you want to use them as a true wideband you might not have to do this especially if they're on axis or close to it. Just thought I should make it known that a shelf filter was needed FOR ME according to rta and my ears to verify. For the money they're awesome little speakers. I do like the somewhat laid back timbre they have and the extended frequency range. As long as you don't listen too terrible loud they're OMG good crossed at 350 24db with some eq work. I still suggest 500hz as a good cross point to keep from running the speaker into power compression/out of linear travel/etc.

I have decided to stick the gb25's back in because of the power handling and holding it together at high volume crossed at 300hz. My staging is just way better with the lower cross points. Tonally I do think the Morels are a hair more detailed and a little more pleasing to the ears than the gb25's but that's personal opinion. At the end of the day it's more or less a wash and prefer the higher output the gb25's are capable of to protect me from myself when I get frisky.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

TheLex said:


> Would it be possible to run just a 2 way system with a mid-bass and the Morels? Does it have enough extension to output up into the mid-teens range wise? I'm assuming the graph we're looking at is a result of your filter.


I tried them as a wideband. They do play fairly high but it was more of a shrill than timber. I ended up adding a tweeter. They sound much better with a tweeter. It was not terrible as a wideband, just not accurate.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Great review Hillbilly. The Morels are a great little speakers that reproduce music very nicely. I like the fact that they are laid back and detailed at the same time. I think you nailed that part of the review. I had a suspicion that they would not output as loud as the the GB25 due to over half the excursion ability.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree, really nice review.


----------



## eststang (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review!

These were a bargain in my hometown audio shop (under 100 brand new) so I bought them and plan to put on factory dash speaker openings firing up towards the windshield. The original location - as in most cars - is "open" or infinite baffle type, would this be OK or should I enclose these tiny speakers for best sound quality?

I am going to run them in fully active setup, crossed [email protected] and I usually do not listen very loud.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You can run them IB just fine. Only thing I really suggest is to do as much as you can to keep the sound from the back of the speaker from causing issues that "just dropping them in" can cause. Some neoprene to make a bladder type enclosure should work fine. I know a guy who had great success making an enclosure for his Scan 10f's this way. Really you just want to attenuate the wave from the back of the cone as much as possible.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

eststang said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> These were a bargain in my hometown audio shop (under 100 brand new) so I bought them and plan to put on factory dash speaker openings firing up towards the windshield. The original location - as in most cars - is "open" or infinite baffle type, would this be OK or should I enclose these tiny speakers for best sound quality?
> 
> I am going to run them in fully active setup, crossed [email protected] and I usually do not listen very loud.


I know this was a while back but I was wondering how the Morel CCWR254 worked out for you. I'm particularly interested in where you ended up crossing them over (did [email protected] work at high volumes?).

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Since you didn't get a reply I will chime in. I use these in both my vehicles. In my truck they are in the stock dash location firing up at the windshield IB configuration crossed 350-5000 24LR. They are recieving 125 watts same power as the Audiofrog 6x9's. They absolutely do not break up. They stay clean all the way up until they hurt your ears. I loved them so much I bought a second set for my car. I installed them in the pillars and they sound just as good in that location.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll weigh in on this too since I just saw it. At 350hz 24db they seemed to have the best tonality for me BUT they didn't seem to hold their composure as well as I would have liked. With "loud" being such a subjective term it's hard to gauge what everyone's true definition of "loud" is. My ears are VERY sensitive to distortion but I was also pushing them pretty hard to test their limits. Who knows, I could have been clipping the amp at 85rms per channel but I doubt it. Gains are all the way down with 6v outputs going to inputs that take 6v with gains at minimum. Probably just used to being able to run my gb25's up to stupid loud volume levels and speakers begging for more. For what they are I still feel like the Morel mids are very good performers for the price.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I have mine installed in the sail panels receiving about 70 watts and crossed at 400-5000 LR24. I'm extremely happy with their sound quality and they do get plenty loud but also stay under control. If I ever put a system in my girlfriends car I wouldnt hesitate to use them again


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll probably just have to play with them to see what works for me. Since they're going in a convertible and will be getting 120 watts they'll need to play stupid loud for those times I'm on the highway top down. I tend to not push drivers outside their sweet spot so they sound their best. I will be crossing these to a tweeter at 3K 24db so it should help that they won't have to play up high. Any thoughts on if this will allow them to go a little lower? My other thought is to start where Dyn would cross the Esotar2 650 in a 3 way which is 650 but of course it's always tempting to push it down towards 300 to take full advantage of the 3 way set up especially in a vert where the location is up at the top of the door.

Any additional feedback is always welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll probably just have to play with them to see what works for me. Since they're going in a convertible and will be getting 120 watts they'll need to play stupid loud for those times I'm on the highway top down. I tend to not push drivers outside their sweet spot so they sound their best. I will be crossing these to a tweeter at 3K 24db so it should help that they won't have to play up high. Any thoughts on if this will allow them to go a little lower? My other thought is to start where Dyn would cross the Esotar2 650 in a 3 way which is 650 but of course it's always tempting to push it down towards 300 to take full advantage of the 3 way set up especially in a vert where the location is up at the top of the door.
> 
> Any additional feedback is always welcomed. Thanks!


Well, I don't know about lowpassing them up top letting them play lower but it will for sure keep them from having to play as much of the spectrum. Lowpassed up top or not they still gotta move air to play the lower stuff with authority. For your needs I'd be running the gb25 in that size range if money allowed. With the power you have and being a convertible that 4mm of Klippel verified linear xmax could really work in your favor and could take that power crossed at 300hz without breaking a sweat.


----------



## eststang (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine are crossed at 350hz with 18db/oct, works very well for me.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well, I don't know about lowpassing them up top letting them play lower but it will for sure keep them from having to play as much of the spectrum. Lowpassed up top or not they still gotta move air to play the lower stuff with authority. For your needs I'd be running the gb25 in that size range if money allowed. With the power you have and being a convertible that 4mm of Klippel verified linear xmax could really work in your favor and could take that power crossed at 300hz without breaking a sweat.



Since I want to mount these in the factory location and the grill is part of the door handle assembly the gb25 will not fit without a major rebuild (I already have a pair of gb25s). The Morel will drop right into the factory location like it's made for it. Given these facts the Morel wins. I'm just not willing to rebuild my door or have a giant blob on my a-pillar to install the gb25 (at least not yet ).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> Since I want to mount these in the factory location and the grill is part of the door handle assembly the gb25 will not fit without a major rebuild (I already have a pair of gb25s). The Morel will drop right into the factory location like it's made for it. Given these facts the Morel wins. I'm just not willing to rebuild my door or have a giant blob on my a-pillar to install the gb25 (at least not yet ).


Oh ok. Well they're worth a try then. If output suffers at the suggested 350hz just step them up until you can push them to desired volume without distorting.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

With the esotars having really good midrange, you have nothing to lose by running them to 400 or above to get whatever you need out of the morels. Many midbass drivers may not play well higher, that Dyn is not one of them.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

foreman said:


> With the esotars having really good midrange, you have nothing to lose by running them to 400 or above to get whatever you need out of the morels. Many midbass drivers may not play well higher, that Dyn is not one of them.


Agreed. This makes sense given that the Esotar 3 way crosses the 650 at 650hz. Why make a 2.5" driver struggle to play what a 6.5' driver plays effortlessly? The only reason would be to raise the sound stage a little with the smaller driver positioned at the top of the door. This should work itself out with little trial and error but I agree 400-500 should be great.


----------



## Swoopejoy (Aug 28, 2018)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You can run them IB just fine. Only thing I really suggest is to do as much as you can to keep the sound from the back of the speaker from causing issues that "just dropping them in" can cause. Some neoprene to make a bladder type enclosure should work fine. I know a guy who had great success making an enclosure for his Scan 10f's this way. Really you just want to attenuate the wave from the back of the cone as much as possible.


Could you expand a little on how to make a neoprene enclosure, that would improve midrange response for these or any other midrange speakers in a ib door situation? 

Also, do you or any others have any commentary on how these would compare to the sb accustics 2.5 inch?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Swoopejoy said:


> Could you expand a little on how to make a neoprene enclosure, that would improve midrange response for these or any other midrange speakers in a ib door situation?
> 
> Also, do you or any others have any commentary on how these would compare to the sb accustics 2.5 inch?


I've never personally made one like that but I would imagine as long as you can seal a piece to an adapter ring or something with both roughly the same size you should be OK.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Swoopejoy said:


> Could you expand a little on how to make a neoprene enclosure, that would improve midrange response for these or any other midrange speakers in a ib door situation?
> 
> Also, do you or any others have any commentary on how these would compare to the sb accustics 2.5 inch?


I've heard both the SB and the Morel in the same car and IMO the Morel is in another league compared to the SB, smoother, more detailed, less susceptible to compression and just all around more pleasant to listen to. Of course the CCWR254 is three times more expensive than the SB65WBAC25-4 so it should be a lot better.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Curious HillbillySQ, Have you had a chance to play with the Infinity 20mx/JBL Stadium GTO20m? I own the 20mx, but I'm curious about other options in the under 3" mid arena. Esp with a driver that can play lower, as the domed mids can play down to 500hz but thats it. Is it possible for you to do a review on a set of those? and the JBl and infinity have different sonic signatures from what I was told.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

manish said:


> Curious HillbillySQ, Have you had a chance to play with the Infinity 20mx/JBL Stadium GTO20m? I own the 20mx, but I'm curious about other options in the under 3" mid arena. Esp with a driver that can play lower, as the domed mids can play down to 500hz but thats it. Is it possible for you to do a review on a set of those? and the JBl and infinity have different sonic signatures from what I was told.


I considered playing around with a set back when I first found out about them. I don't have any plans of doing any testing at this point because of everything that has to happen to do it right. I did hear a pair of mx20's in naiku's car mounted off axis in the kicks and they sounded quite nice. He also put a good amount of time into the tune I think. If I were needing a midrange for a budget 3-way build it would be at or near the top of my list.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Swoopejoy said:


> Could you expand a little on how to make a neoprene enclosure, that would improve midrange response for these or any other midrange speakers in a ib door situation?
> 
> Also, do you or any others have any commentary on how these would compare to the sb accustics 2.5 inch?




I had the morel for a little while in my last car.

I did what I always do with small mids 

Duck tape the baskets and make it a sealed back mid. But duct tape not metal 

This will raise the efficiency in its usable range (350-4000) and also push any reflections on the sealed side way up past the crossover (3kor so) 

It also improves transient response


It won’t play low, but you won’t need it to 


Try it , eq it Lmk


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

oabeieo said:


> I did what I always do with small mids
> 
> Duck tape the baskets and make it a sealed back mid. But duct tape not metal


Do you have a picture of this or explain what you do in a little more detail? I'm trying to picture it in my head. Do you actually tape the basket or build a small enclosure with duct tape?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks hillbilly 

Surprised by how much bigger the frog is next to it , I know size is only one thing, nice review tho , thanks for takin the time I’ve been looking at those


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

What type of music did you test it with?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

thread bump! just tested these out in my SUV, holy moly do they sound good! Cant wait to install these permanent... FWIW i x'ed them at 500 and 5000 @ 24db to be safe.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

lucas569 said:


> thread bump! just tested these out in my SUV, holy moly do they sound good! Cant wait to install these permanent... FWIW i x'ed them at 500 and 5000 @ 24db to be safe.


I've explored down to 300 4th order and at normal listening levels they hold up nicely to my stone ears. Keep in mind morel ships them with a 350hz 6db high pass.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Once mounted and tuned I’ll explore xover points more. But so far I’m pretty impressed. I only have 65w on them. Might give em more juice too. These things are so damn cute. I want to hang it over my mirror! 🤣


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I ran these for a little over a year and really enjoyed them. I had them running 450hz-5000hz at 24db/octave with about 60 watts going to them and they never broke a sweat. It didnt take a whole lot of EQ work to get them sounding good mounted off axis in my sail panels. I would for sure give them a look if your looking for a good 2 1/2 midrange.

I just recently swapped them out for some Audible Physics Ram 2A mids. Not because I didn't like the Morels but I just really wanted to try the AP speakers. Once I get a chance to tune them I will see if I will switch back or not.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> I had the morel for a little while in my last car.
> 
> I did what I always do with small mids
> 
> ...


Hmm, duct tape you say...is that supposed to be a substitute for a foam baffle or something?


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

The Italian said:


> Hmm, duct tape you say...is that supposed to be a substitute for a foam baffle or something?


The driver specs suggest the speaker would prefer an ib alignment. Am i crazy?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m trying to decide between these and the GB 25’s to put in pods. I thought I was set on these but I do like loud music and hate distortion so I’m sort of leaning towards the gb25. Just not sure which one will do better in an aluminum pod... any thoughts from anyone with these or gb25s in sealed pods? 

I have 2 way right now... Dynaudio MW162 GT woofers in my doors. they are off axis and beaming right now so I’d like to cross them over maybe 500 to 1000 Hz maximum and let a midrange step in until 2500 or so where my gb15’s I have will take over...


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

You're comparing a 150 dollar speaker to a 500 dollar speaker. What?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

opekone said:


> You're comparing a 150 dollar speaker to a 500 dollar speaker. What?


LOL - Its due to the size. Im looking for a small midrange that still performs well since it will be going into a pod i don’t want a huge pod. Ive got it down to this morel, the infinity 20mx, and the AF gb25. I know the AF is way more expensive and can handle more power but these morels seem to have extremely strong reviews so that’s how i got to my comparison. I’m worried about the pod hindering the performance of the driver, I know non appropriate enclosure can make an expensive driver sound bad


I do have a set of GB15's already so i suppose that might make sense to get the matching mids LOL


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

lankfordcodi said:


> LOL - Its due to the size. Im looking for a small midrange that still performs well since it will be going into a pod i don’t want a huge pod. Ive got it down to this morel, the infinity 20mx, and the AF gb25. I know the AF is way more expensive and can handle more power but these morels seem to have extremely strong reviews so that’s how i got to my comparison. I’m worried about the pod hindering the performance of the driver, I know non appropriate enclosure can make an expensive driver sound bad
> 
> 
> I do have a set of GB15's already so i suppose that might make sense to get the matching mids LOL


Compare those GB15 to any other tweeter that is 1/3 the price and you will quickly find out what you are paying for. Even the SB29, which I’ve always preached as being excellent gives up some SQ to my GB15 as I recently found out when I swapped the SB29 for my GB15. The GB25 can cross as low as 300 Hz too (mine are at 350 IB) and still be really loud with very low distortion, so if you want the best distortion at the loudest volume, go with the GB25. In my opinion the midrange driver is the most important driver in a three way system + sub. The $150 Morel is likely what the SB29 tweeter is to the GB15, close but shy of the GB25, especially if you want loud crossed low. 

I love the GB line so much that I’ve been slowly converting my three vehicles to them with two down and one more to go.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

JCsAudio said:


> Compare those GB15 to any other tweeter that is 1/3 the price and you will quickly find out what you are paying for. Even the SB29, which I’ve always preached as being excellent gives up some SQ to my GB15 as I recently found out when I swapped the SB29 for my GB15. The GB25 can cross as low as 300 Hz too (mine are at 350 IB) and still be really loud with very low distortion, so if you want the best distortion at the loudest volume, go with the GB25. In my opinion the midrange driver is the most important driver in a three way system + sub. The $150 Morel is likely what the SB29 tweeter is to the GB15, close but shy of the GB25, especially if you want loud crossed low.
> 
> I love the GB line so much that I’ve been slowly converting my three vehicles to them with two down and one more to go.


OH man!! Now I'm all excited! Im getting the GB25's!!!!!

I have never had a dedicated mid range, I have a 12 channel mini dsp and extra amp channels, I just dont have the space to put them since my car is 2 way from the factory. But I'm finally breaking down and getting some pods..I just cant afford custom a pillars, i tried making them myself and failed miserably  so if the mid is really that important I bet this is going to open up big doors for my system


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Going from a 2-way to a 3-way is a rather big improvement for most, although the GB15 crossed to GB60 @1800 Hz is about the best two way I’ve had and heard. Even the bass sounds more up front with a good midrange playing above the dash. In my truck I have the a DSP preset to go from a three way tuned GB10, GB25, JLC5 to two way GB10, JL C5 and the difference in that vehicle is rather drastic. I would HP that GB25 at 350 24 db Linkwitz Riley and LP it anywhere from 2500 to 3000 Hz the same LR4 depending on where it sums the best on the RTA. Make sure you match the left with the right sides on the RTA too. 

Send me a PM on a secret about the GB25 and I’ll fill you in.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

I’m pushing 130w on my morel mids but have them at 450hz and they get as loud as I need em to be... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone compared the Morel to the Audiofrog G*S*25?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

nyquistrate said:


> Has anyone compared the Morel to the Audiofrog G*S*25?


yes.









Morel CCWR254 2.5" mid/fullrange review


Alright folks, ToNasty was nice enough to send me his Morel 2.5's to me on his dime to install and review for the forum. We've already discussed me possibly buying them myself so initial impressions are pretty good. Since they went in place of my Audiofrog GB25's I'll be comparing them to the...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

REW fun tonight, measured mounted in the A pillars. 150hz hp xover to protect em for the pink noise test. I run these at 450 to 3000 24db slope.


----------



## Blue407 (Aug 9, 2020)

I was looking at the GB25/GB10 combo, but as I am now looking to move house cannot afford them 

I have a DSP and AMP providing 8 x 100w RMS and fully parametric, so want to go full active (2 seater car)

This looks like a viable, lower cost alternative for the mid. What tweeter could I pair it with for the high end?
I plan on building a tweeter/mid combo into new sail panels.

And is there a 8" woofer for the doors you would recommend to go with this set?


----------



## Blue407 (Aug 9, 2020)

I've seen the Morel Tempo Ultra 6x9 2-way set. Any reason I couldn't use this with the 6x9 in the door and then the mid and tweeter in the sail panel, all fully active?
Adding the mid up in the sail panel should mean I can bring the sound stage higher.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Blue407 said:


> I was looking at the GB25/GB10 combo, but as I am now looking to move house cannot afford them
> 
> I have a DSP and AMP providing 8 x 100w RMS and fully parametric, so want to go full active (2 seater car)
> 
> ...





Blue407 said:


> I was looking at the GB25/GB10 combo, but as I am now looking to move house cannot afford them
> 
> I have a DSP and AMP providing 8 x 100w RMS and fully parametric, so want to go full active (2 seater car)
> 
> ...


I’m using $29 eBay “alpine” tweeters. Mine are off axis due to budget.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## BKLYNG (Aug 6, 2014)

can i use these with hybrid audio unity u3 with the morel maximo 6 i will be runing them active using the helix mini dsp and what should be the crossovers all my slopes will be at 24db LR,


----------



## Jpalm (8 mo ago)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Alright folks, ToNasty was nice enough to send me his Morel 2.5's to me on his dime to install and review for the forum. We've already discussed me possibly buying them myself so initial impressions are pretty good. Since they went in place of my Audiofrog GB25's I'll be comparing them to the Frogs from time to time.
> 
> First, let's start with my thoughts on build quality. The frame isn't anything exciting. If anything it isn't any better than something you'd find on a Vifa/Tymphany speaker that you can get for less than $20 a pop. Now don't shoot me yet! My thoughts are that Morel put resources into the cone and motor where sound is made and didn't put it into bling like some companies we know of. This speaker appears to be intended for hiding behind a factory dash grille and not be seen. If you want to showcase your speakers in the install there are tons of other options that cost way more money _cough gb25 cough_. Terminals are pretty bare bones and take narrow female slide connectors. I grabbed 4 of what I had on hand and they slid right on after opening them up a little with a tiny flathead. They bolted into the same pods the gb25's were in BARELY. I had to really take care not to leave a gap because the gb25 is a little bigger and beastly. One of the Morels had a little bit of a bend in the flange that must have happened at the factory. The speaker is fine and no coil rubbing so I'm not worried about it. Inside the pvc endcaps I have a couple pieces of ocf and a couple small holes drilled in the bottom for them to breath but not so much the back wave causes issues.


I'm thinking about adding these to my type r components. I have an extra Polk d.2000.2 2 channel amp that claims 125 rms per channel and has a bandpass crossover. Do you think this would be too much juice for these speakers? Other option would be running them parallel with the components and adding capacitors/bass blockers. I'm also thinking about the Alpine 30mc's or the Infinity Kappa 20mx. Any opinions out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

You won't be able to use all 125 watts.These Mids only need 30-50 watts to reach full potential. Great sounding speakers, but won't keep up with higher quality speakers. I wouldn't hesitate to use these again with other mid tier speakers.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Jpalm said:


> I'm thinking about adding these to my type r components. I have an extra Polk d.2000.2 2 channel amp that claims 125 rms per channel and has a bandpass crossover. Do you think this would be too much juice for these speakers? Other option would be running them parallel with the components and adding capacitors/bass blockers. I'm also thinking about the Alpine 30mc's or the Infinity Kappa 20mx. Any opinions out there would be greatly appreciated.


They are only rated for 40W, I'm assuming that is with the capacitors that come with them. With a steeper roll off you could probably push them some more. Casey at Morel recommended crossing them over at 400Hz, which might be a good compromise to the 350 and 500 reviewed by the OP.


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

I own these too in my dash, for their price and size they are a good choice, but off course there are more "revealing" midranges that are much better if the size is 3-4 inches. Good, but nothing special.


----------

